# Lighting question



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

Im trying to find out how many watts my bulb is. All i can find is that it is 750 lumens. The part number on the bulb is F20T12 PL/AQ. It is a GE bulb. It is in a 29 gallon hood. If anyone knows i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As requested....









Your Bulb


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks. I really appreciate the quick responce too.


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

One more thing. Do you know of a replacement bulb that would produce more watts from that same hood?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

james__12345 said:


> One more thing. Do you know of a replacement bulb that would produce more watts from that same hood?
> [snapback]1134653[/snapback]​


I don't believe that you could find any.I suggest you to change to a T5 Bulb or a Power Compact (but then you must change the ballast too)


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

All UL standard florscent lights are coded like this F25T8. this means florscent light 25 watts and that the bulb is a T8. Just FYI.


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

could you explain a little better what you mean by "change the balast"


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

The light and the ballast need to be matched to each other to work properly and last their designed lifespan

If you are buying a ballast, it will say how many lights it can power and what wattage they can be.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------

